# Diagramm Erstellen



## tobiastt (12. April 2005)

Hallo kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich ein Diagramm in PHP erstellen. Ich habe ein Array mit Werte (1,10,4,40,8,70,10,100) der erste soll der x Wert sein der zweite der y Wert.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## forsterm (12. April 2005)

tobiastt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich ein Diagramm in PHP erstellen. Ich habe ein Array mit Werte (1,10,4,40,8,70,10,100) der erste soll der x Wert sein der zweite der y Wert.
> 
> Gruß Tobi


 
Hallo,

wie wäre es denn, wenn du mal die Suche benutzten würdest, das Thema wurde erst vor kurzem hier im Forum gestellt.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials199645.html


----------



## redX (12. April 2005)

Also Diagramme mit PHP erstellen ist echt . 
Aber schau dir das mal an

http://www.selfphp.net/selfphp/funktionsreferenz/image_funktionen/imagedashedline.html

Da wird zuerst en Bild erstellt und auf dem Bild kannst du 2 Punkte definieren die dann verbunden werden.

MFG
redX


----------

